# tig rod, 70rs



## davidh (Sep 19, 2013)

I just got a crap load of different diameters of steel tig rod.  all are 70rs.  whats special about tig rod ?   is it purer than just normal gas welding rod ?


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 19, 2013)

davidh said:


> I just got a crap load of different diameters of steel tig rod.  all are 70rs.  whats special about tig rod ?   is it purer than just normal gas welding rod ?



I believe that TIG rod will work for OA. But OA won't work for TIG.
Advise if you need/want to sell them. 
We can likely work something out.
Because of the copper coating they won't go bad (unlike Shielded/ARC).

Likely TIG is purer, but I'm neither an expert welder, nor a chemist.  


Daryl
MN


----------



## davidh (Sep 19, 2013)

At my age, I probably don't need any of it but. . . .   I look at what it is and advise. surely some of it will be available.  and your within speedee delivery range so its CHEAP shipping. .


----------



## dblunn (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, TIG filler rods are usually triple deoxidised, that is they contain additives that produce a better weld. Gas rods usually don't have these additives. The copper flashing helps stop corrosion but the really hi tech stuff doesn't even have that because of the contamination it would cause, that stuff you find specified for aircraft welding and the like.
Regards, Dave


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 22, 2013)

dblunn said:


> Hi, TIG filler rods are usually triple deoxidised, that is they contain additives that produce a better weld. Gas rods usually don't have these additives. The copper flashing helps stop corrosion but the really hi tech stuff doesn't even have that because of the contamination it would cause, that stuff you find specified for aircraft welding and the like.
> Regards, Dave



That's solid info!!
Thank you,

Daryl
MN


----------



## dblunn (Sep 30, 2013)

Uglydog said:


> That's solid info!!
> Thank you,
> 
> Daryl
> MN



Thanks Daryl, 
regards, Dave


----------



## davidh (Sep 30, 2013)

I checked out different places for its value / cost.  anywhere from $3 to $8 a lb.   i'd be happy with half that amount.     anyway, I have about 75 lb but shipping may be the killer.  flat rate box ?  then it would need to be cut, probably waste more than its worth.   I will save a few lbs for myself.  thanks for the information.


----------

